# cost of bay house on stilts



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

how much per sq ft ...12' high......thanks


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

el trout said:


> how much per sq ft ...12' high......thanks


 I've be told that it cost about $1000 per piling installed.
This could add up quickly as it takes several on most homes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hear up to $200/sq.ft. over at Tiki.....


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

DJ77360 said:


> I've be told that it cost about $1000 per piling installed.
> This could add up quickly as it takes several on most homes.


That sounds way high. I think I remember hearing about $400 a pier installed. Could be different along the coast.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

To pass windstorm you have to get an elevation survey and set piling height accordingly. Pilings go into the ground the same depth as the height. $1,000. probably would be a real deal.


----------

